# OpenSuse, Festplatte nicht erkannt... Anfänger!



## Cyprix (5. Juli 2011)

*OpenSuse, Festplatte nicht erkannt... Anfänger!*

Schönen guten tag, 

 Hab bei mir auf dem pc win 7 64 installiert und wollte nun noch Opensuse installen. Linux installer bootet bis hin zur festplattenauswahl dort wird mir nicht mehr angezeigt.

 Mein sys besteht aus einem Asrock p55 extreme 4. Vermutung liegt auf dem sata treiber hab aber keine ahnung wie ich den laden kann, bitte um hilfe. 

Mfg Cyprix


----------



## Jimini (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: OpenSuse, Festplatte nicht erkannt... Anfänger!*

Befindet oder befand sich die Zielfestplatte mal in einem RAID?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Cyprix (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: OpenSuse, Festplatte nicht erkannt... Anfänger!*

Neu gekauft eingebaut win7 normal installiert auch Partition vorgenommen bzw einfach nfts formal eingestellt.


----------



## Olli1607 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: OpenSuse, Festplatte nicht erkannt... Anfänger!*

welches opensuse haste den rumfliegen? neuste version? was passiert wenn du mal den installer von anderen distributionen versuchst? bekommst du dort die hdd angezeigt?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (9. Juli 2011)

Hast du deine Festplatte an nen SATA 3 Port angeschlossen?
Dann würde ich mal auf SATA 2 umsteigen, musste ich auch machen als ich ubuntu installen wollte


----------

